# Finally new tank pictures...



## Rollinonspares (Sep 28, 2004)

I saw another thread on pangea backgrounds so I decided to finally get my ass in gear and get my tank pictures up here. The tank is now home to my 6in Rhom. The tank ended up looking pretty good.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Nice setup man... Very nice indeed..

whats the size of the tank?

and how and where did u get that backround


----------



## Rollinonspares (Sep 28, 2004)

Its a 75 Gallon tank. I got the background from www.aquarium-background.com.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

love the tank how big is the rhom? that background must have set u back a couple bucks


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

by the way those r not real plants r they


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

very nice i gotta say that is awsome i want one.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow....just stunning







Great background and a good choice of plants. That rhom is one spoiled #$^!*


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

It looks great man, I want one of those backgrounds so bad now







.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

great aquascapeing


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Fuccing Amazing!
The background, The gravel, the plants, the rhom, The who THING is
Amazing!
Great set up!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

sharp setup and sharp fish. classy setup in every way.


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

awsome tank,and awsome fish


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very very nice background men look,s awesome


----------



## Rollinonspares (Sep 28, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> by the way those r not real plants r they


 The Rhom is about 6 inches and is very aggressive and active. And no the plants arent real but they look very real. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sweeeeet tank!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice setup and I love the diamond rhom


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Very cool.


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

Very cool! I dig the set up


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

nice set up and your p looks so mean


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

204CORD said:


> nice set up and your p looks so mean


 yea he does

thats a POTM


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

sickest backround i ever seen


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam everything looks great


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That background is amazing.


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

very nice setup
like it much


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

We should start doing tank of the month too.


----------

